# Reihenhausgarten mit Biopool Blickfang-ein belächeltes Projekt



## bienemahja (7. Mai 2015)

[album=medium]2864[/album]Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich bin Biene aus Hamburg und verfolge schon eine ganze Zeit eure tollen Projekte. Ich plane nun seit gut einem Jahr an meinem eigenen Biopool. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir absolut schwere Bedingungen hier haben und gerade in letzter Zeit sehe ich nur noch kopfschüttelnde Gesichter wenn ich von unserem Traum erzähle.(Ich bekomme tatsächlich etwas Angst)
Unser Traum (Mann, 2 Kinder und ich) ist es auf eingstem Raum (mehr haben wir leider nicht und kriegen wir wohl auch nicht mehr) einen Biopool zu schaffen, der natürlich in erster Linie zum Baden ist, aber natürlich , wie sicher bei den meisten von euch, auch einfach als Blickfang dienen soll. Wir gestalten gerade die Terrasse neu, da kommt eine Tarrassenüberdachung drüber und dann möchte ich gerne abends von der Arbeit kommen und auf mein beleuchtetes Wasser gucken. Und wenn das Wetter es zulässt auf meine Luftmatratze liegen und mich treiben lassen.

Soweit die Wunschvorstellung...Aber nun brauche ich doch eure Hilfe, Meinungen, Vorschläge ... oder weiteres Kopf schütteln :-(

Unsere Voraussetzungen: ein "gigantisch großes" Grundstück, von 4,2 m Breite und ca 18 m Länge. (Ohne Haus) Das Haus selbst ist noch mal gut 20 m lang....Ja, aber tatsächlich auch nur 4,2 m breit 

Plan ist es die jetzige Terrasse so erst einmal zu erhalten und mit Glas zu überdachen.Das DAch kommt im August. Dann folgt das Filterbecken (3 x 2,5, 1m) , welches ich des Platzes wegen unter weiteren 3 m Terrasse "verstecken" möchte. Gleich im Anschluss folgt dann der Pool. Geplant sind 4 x 4 m x 1,5m . Darüber kommt ein Steg, damit ich auch in den hinteren Teil des Gartens komme. Hinten vor die Hütte (unterirdisch) oder evtl in die Hütte sollen Pumpe, Phosphatfilter und evtl mal eine Wärmepumpe... Pool soll einen Skimmer bekommen, am Ende und einen Einlauf schräg gegenüber und natürlich Licht

Der Bagger kommt nächste Woche. Steine, Beton und Folienverlegung sind organisiert.

Soweit sogut....
Nun lese ich ja schon recht lange diverse Projekte aber je mehr ich lese umso weniger weiß ich...
Ich bin etwas überfordert mit der Planung der Verohrung.  Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht habe ich links und rechts keinen Platz.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen, wie genau das alles "verkabelt " wird. Ich habe Zeichnungen angefertigt, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das so machen kann. auch bin ich mit der Wahl der Pumpe und dem Filterbeckenaufbau gerade etwas unsicher...

Ich würde mich über ein paar Ratschläge super freuen...
Eure Biene


----------



## karsten. (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo
willkommen !

solange es belächelt wird ist doch alles o.k.

ich hatte auch einmal einen Teich am  Reihenhaus ...

bei deiner Grundstücksbreite von nutzbar 4m  muss man (frau) natürlich genau wissen was man (frau) tut .

Gartenteiche gelten nur bedingt als bauliche Anlage und unterliegen nicht dem Baurecht. (sonst Abstandsflächen zum Nachbar 3m)


> ein Teich ist eine bauliche Anlage in einem Gartenbereich; hier gilt für die Genehmigungspflicht bzw. -freiheit Landesrecht;
> regelmäßig sind Teichanlagen bis 100 cbm Gesamtwasserinhalt genehmigungsfrei;
> 
> Nach § 907 BGB kann der Eigentümer eines Grundstückes verlangen, dass auf dem Nachbargrundstück keine Anlagen hergestellt werden, die mit Sicherheit eine unzulässige Einwirkung auf das eigene Grundstück zur Folge haben.
> ...




wer so viel Nachbarschaftsnähe wie Du hast .......

sollte sich
so wie so für jede Art von

Bebauungs -
Bepflanzungs-
Gestalltungs -
Familienplanung -
Tierhaltung -
Anzugsordnung -
Dialekt -
Abstammung -
Frisur -
Ess-u.Trinkgewohnheiten

usw.

schriftlich rechtssicher der uneingeschränkte Begeisterung sämtlicher Nachbar versichern      

oder
selbst gut situierter Anwalt sein 

wenn jemanden z.B. der Teich ..... nicht passt kriegt er Dich damit oder Anders !

(ich ........bin dann irgend wann ausgezogen.....)


für den Fall das wirklich *alle* an Bord sind und Das* unterschreiben*

würde ich den Teich , Pool über die ganze Breite bauen und rechts oder links einen Steg vorbei führen ,
sonst verlierst Du zuviel Tiefe   ,
die Wände sollten steil oder/und  abgestuft und "ausgehärtet" sein
(den anerkannten Regeln der Technik entsprechen) (Beton,GFK, Mauerwerk )



mfg


----------



## bienemahja (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, die lieben Nachbarn... Aber die finden das ganze tatsächlich gut. Und beim Bauamt war ich natürlich auch schon.  
Die Wände sollen steil und gemauert werden.
Ich habe nur etwas Probleme, wie ich die Technik mache/plane Bzw was ich von wo nach wo anschliesse und verrohre... 
Da ich ja wenig Platz links und rechts habe, muessen natürlich alle Rohre geplant und verlegt sein, bevor die Wände gemauert werden...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen Biene, 

Hat zwar nichts mit der Technik zu tun, eher mit der Sicherheit von Mitwesen. Wenn ich "steile Wände" lese in Verbindung mit tiefem Wasser frage ich mich immer: wie sollen versehentlich da hineingefallene Tiere von Nachbars Katze bis zum Eichhörnchen oder noch kleiner lebendig wieder raus kommen? Wenigstens einen flacher auslaufenden Bereich würde ich da schon einplanen.


----------



## karsten. (7. Mai 2015)

nadann .......

würde ich so groß wie möglich bauen , eine sicheren Steg unter dem z.B alles versteckt sein könnte

eine* stabile  *wasserdurchlässige Abtrennung bauen ( ca  1/4 Teich )

tiefste Stelle im Badebereich


den Raum mit Lave 8/32  oder gbrochenem Blähton oder oder anderem etabliertem Bodenfiltermaterial bis knapp über
den Wasserstand füllen
das Wasser bei Bedarf mit einer Pumpe > 6000 tl  bewegen evtl. über Skimmer und Grobfilter



später bepflanzen oder allein wachsen lassen


das sollte reichen 


keine Fische
nicht reinkacken 



mfG


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Wenn Du aus nachbarrechtlicher Sicht auf die volle Breite gehen könntest, wäre natürlich von Vorteil. Schaue Dir dazu auch mal den Teich von Tim @blackbird an. Er hat einen echt formalen Schwimmteich gebaut.

Ich war mal so frech und habe mal meine Gedanken kurz skizziert, wie es evtl. auch ginge.


----------



## karsten. (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo einen flachen Bereich muss man nicht zwingend mitbauen ,
 übers Wasser herausbauen  


wermachtdennsowas    ?   

am spannenden sind Teiche ,Poole die suggerieren ihre Wasseroberfläche ist genau so hoch wie die Umgebung


für alles was schwimmen kann........   reicht ein sicheres  schräges rauhes Brett  , Kunstrasen oder Ufermatten.

Unter Wasser ist nur es Gestaltung / Geschmäckle und  steil um Volumen zu generieren.

*KLEINKINDER haben allein an Keinem Teich was zu suchen
das
ist nicht Aufgabe der Kinder !


mfG*


egal ob Schwimmteich  oder "Spassbad"


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Biene, 
von mir auch willkommen 

Ich kann Dir zwar technisch keinen Rat geben, aber Dir sagen: 

ich finde die Idee überhaupt nicht "verrückt" und verstehe gar nicht, wieso das belächelt wird. 

Ich kann mir die Sache fertig sogar sehr gut vorstellen 
(  und wenn es dann klappt, kannst DU von Deinen Nachbarn, die dann alle gerne baden möchten, 
Eintritt nehmen  )

Was mir bei der Betrachtung Deiner Fotos sofort durch den Kopf schoss:

das Schuppendach würde ich bepflanzen als Sichtschutz, damit Dir auf Deiner Luftmatratze nicht immer 
die Nachbarn von hinten direkt in den Bauchnabel schauen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bienemahja (7. Mai 2015)

Die Idee ist super... Werde ich mal aufnehmen.

Zacky, im Prinzip habe ich mir das ja so vorgestellt wie in deiner Skizze nur dass ich den  Filtergraben unter die neue 3 meter Terrasse legen will (also quer - auch von linksnach recjhts) und nicht unter den Steg. 
Würde man denn das Wasser mit dem Skimmer ansaugen und durch die Filterzone zurück in den Pool drücken ? Oder durch den Skimmer UND die Filterzon absaugen und durch einströmdüsen wieder reindrücken ??
Ich seht , die Technik ist bei mir noch nicht ganz angekommen..


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2015)

Ein Filtergraben darf meiner Meinung nach nicht überbaut sein. Dort stehen ja die Pflanzen drin und die brauchen Licht zum Wachsen, wenn sie wachsen dann ziehen sie auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.

Der Filtergraben auf meiner Skizze soll ja auch nicht direkt überbaut sein, sondern hätte ich mir das schon so gedacht, dass der Pflanzengraben/Filtergraben schon vollflächig bepflanzt ist und neben dem Steg läuft bzw. ein paar Zentimeter halt der Steg sowohl über dem Teichrand als auch über den Pflanzgraben verläuft. Das ließ sich jetzt nur schlecht darstellen. Ich hätte den Pflanzgraben in einer Art Durchlaufgraben gemacht. Das Wasser von der hinteren Seite rein und vorne wieder raus.

Ich hatte jetzt gedacht, über den Skimmer ansaugen, durch einen Vorfilter laufen lassen und dann direkt in den Filtergraben pumpen.

Da ihr steil und tief machen solltet, aber die Nachbargrundstücke abfangen müsst, bietet sich eigentlich auch nur das Mauern des gesamten Teichbeckens an. Eine 17,5 cm starke Wand (~20 cm) links und rechts wäre ratsam und so wäre die Teichfläche schon auf 3,80 geschrumpft. Wenn ihr das Becken dann auf 3m Innenmaß bringt, könntet ihr einen Steg-Weg auf der einen Seite des Becken errichten, welcher max. 1,20 m Breite hätte. Bedenkt, dass ihr Auflagefläche für den Steg-Wege-Bau braucht.

So würde dann vorne auch der Filtergraben nur eine Breite von 3m aufweisen und in der "Tiefe" seid ihr noch frei. Es bedarf aber schon einer gewissen Fläche für Pflanzen, damit die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe entziehen können, aber Überbauen würde ich den Pflanzenfilter halt nicht.

Das wäre meine Idee, aber lassen wir mal die Anderen noch ran. Da kommen ganz sicher noch viele Vorschläge.


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Biene,
herzlich willkommen.
Mit den Pflanzen unter dem Steg hat Zacky recht. Pflanzen brauchen Licht.
Aber da euer Platz sehr begrenzt ist, wäre der Filtergraben unter dem Steg natürlich klasse.
Wie wäre es mit einem zumindest über dem Filtergraben transparenten Steg aus trittfestem Glas/Kunstoff oder
preisgünstieger, Gitterrosten. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## bienemahja (8. Mai 2015)

Ok die Pflanzen brauchen Licht, das leuchtet mir ein und die Idee das ganze halb unter dem Steg laufen zu lassen finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Kann ich denn mit nur einer Pumpe über den Skimmer absaugen, das durch den vorfilter laufen lassen und dann durch den Filtergraben drücken ? oder braucht es dafür eine weitere Pumpe die das Wasser durchdrückt ? Und würde dann, wie z. B. in Zackys Skizze das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter (am Ende der Terrasse) einfach wieder ins eigentliche Becken laufen oder muss ich eine einlaufdüse oder ähnliches einbauen...


----------



## jule (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Biene, 

auch von mir ein herzliches "Hallo" 

ich finde dein Projekt total spannend (ich bin solch ein Schisser, ich finde immer wieder erstaunlich was ihr teilweise plant und dann auch umsetzt  ich mach mir bei dem vorhandenen Wässerchen schon so einen Stress... ) 

Ich schaue gerne weiter hier rein und freue mich schon auf Bilder wie es dann weiter geht


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2015)

bienemahja schrieb:


> Kann ich denn mit nur einer Pumpe über den Skimmer absaugen, das durch den vorfilter laufen lassen und dann durch den Filtergraben drücken ? oder braucht es dafür eine weitere Pumpe die das Wasser durchdrückt ? Und würde dann, wie z. B. in Zackys Skizze das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter (am Ende der Terrasse) einfach wieder ins eigentliche Becken laufen oder muss ich eine einlaufdüse oder ähnliches einbauen...


 
Mit einer vernünftigen Pumpe kannst Du das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter ziehen und direkt in den Filtergraben drücken bzw. weiterleiten. Idealerweise nutzt Du einen Schwerkraft-Vorfilter - ggf. Eigenbau - und einen Schwerkraftskimmer (Rohrskimmer) und musst nur das Wasser mit einer Pumpe aus dem Vorfilter raus pumpen.

Wie man das Einleiten im Filtergraben dann tatsächlich umsetzt, da scheiden sich die Geister...ob man es einfach oben rein- und durchlaufen lässt (ähnlich einem Bachlauf) oder ob Du es irgendwie unterirdisch in das Substrat leitest und es da hindurch nach oben steigt. Das können aber sicher noch andere User, die das bei sich so oder so umgesetzt haben, besser beurteilen.

Wenn Du bspw. die Pflanzenzone baulich etwas abtrennst und die Oberkante des Filtergrabens nur 1 cm höher ist, staut sich das Wasser in diesem Bereich an und kann dann an geeigneter Stelle über eine kleine Kante wieder oberirdisch zurück in den Hauptbereich fließen. Machst Du den Filtergraben noch höher, könnte man auch einen Wasserfall oder einen Kaskadenlauf einbauen. Da sind der Phantasie kaum Grenzen gesetzt.
(Beispiele hierzu findest Du ganz viele - u.a. bei @muh.gp oder auch bei @Michael H die es mit etwas größeren Höhenunterschied gebaut haben.)

Die Pumpe muss aber auch nicht so hoch fördern und kann sehr energiesparend betrieben werden. Je nach Vorfilter ist die jeweilige Pumpe trocken aufgestellt oder halt auch getaucht. Bei getauchten Pumpen sollte drauf geachtet werden, dass sie auf 12 V laufen. Ansonsten sagt man eigentlich, dass auch trocken aufgestellte Pumpen mind. 2 m entfernt vom Wasser stehen sollten. VDE-Richtlinie oder so!?!?

Aber ich will nicht mehr zu viel schreiben, denn Andere haben sicherlich noch ganz andere Ideen und Vorschläge.


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

du sagtest, dass du in deinem Teich auch mal auf dem Wasser treiben möchtest.  
Dann solltest du berücksichtigen, dass eine Pumpe im Teich nichts verloren hat,
es sei denn es ist eine Kleinspannungspumpe.





Zacky war da schneller.


----------



## bienemahja (8. Mai 2015)

danke Zacky, ich glaube so langsam wird mir die Technik klarer.


----------



## bienemahja (8. Mai 2015)

@Zacky : Hast du eine Empfehlung für eine "vernünftige" Pumpe ??


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2015)

Ich bin da nicht so auf dem Laufenden, weiß aber, dass O*s* solche Schwimmteichpumpen mit 12 V hatte bzw. anbietet. Ich habe eine 6000er auf 12 V bei mir noch im Einsatz. Allerdings ist das auch ein recht teures Produkt, dafür aber auch gut, was Leistung & Haltbarkeit betrifft. Ihr müsst Euch auch noch klar werden, ob ihr überhaupt mit einem Vorfilter arbeiten wollt und dann, was es für ein Vorfilter werden sollte. Damit hängt auch eure weitere Teich- und Filterplanung sehr eng zusammen, sowie die Pumpenfrage damit auch geklärt werden könnte.


----------



## Superdad (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

Zacky`s Zeichnung finde ich genau richtig für euer Grundstück.
Ich würde den Pflanzenfilter aber hinter dem Schwimmbereich bauen, da es ja sonst noch schmaler wird.
Ich habe ähnlich gebaut nur etwas breiter.
Aber das Prinzip bleibt ja das Gleiche.
Kannst ja mal stöbern.


----------

